

Why Apple doesn’t do MVPs - johnny99
http://bokardo.com/archives/why-apple-doesnt-do-mvps/

======
knappador
[http://youtu.be/ptO6mccWtIo?t=4m22s](http://youtu.be/ptO6mccWtIo?t=4m22s)

------
informatimago
The iWatch feels like a very MVP to me.

